# Vet details - Germany



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Used following vet recently, modern almost brand new surgery, speak English, very friendly. You don't need an appointment on Wednesday mornings 0900 - 1100. Plenty of parking.
Cost was Euro 15 for 9 kg Border Terrier (who fell in the love the nurse because she was given treats!!)

We had been staying at Kinheim on the Mosel, a 15 minute drive from there. We will definitely use them again.

Tierarzt Tietz
Arnold-Janssen Str. 15
54516 Wittlich-Wengerohr

Tel: 06571 961146

www.tierarzt-tietz.de

Forgot to get sat nav setting as we just used the address!


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Any more recomendations for a vet in the Moselle valley area? We are heading there for week or two at the end of the month.

Malcolm


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for this post. We used this vet this morning - very pleasant - English speaking vet and nurse. Poppy enjoyed all the treats on offer!
€19.50 for our 40Kg OES with us providing the tablets.

P S I think the co-ords are 49.979618 6.926606


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the information.

Please let me know if any details need altering or anything added I've missed out - http://goo.gl/maps/lUe6R


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Bill_OR said:


> Thanks for this post. We used this vet this morning - very pleasant - English speaking vet and nurse. Poppy enjoyed all the treats on offer!
> €19.50 for our 40Kg OES with us providing the tablets.


Yes, our Poppy had to be dragged out of the surgery!!!


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Bill_OR said:


> Thanks for this post. We used this vet this morning - very pleasant - English speaking vet and nurse. Poppy enjoyed all the treats on offer!
> €19.50 for our 40Kg OES with us providing the tablets.


Yes, our Poppy had to be dragged out of the surgery!!!


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

We used this vet too last Monday. Excellent. Very clean . Waste land at side to park up. And decent price. Would recommend but didn'tccheck health or fill in the passport to say fit to travel . Had to goback to get Iit corrected

john


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

i got these , 


N49° 58' 46"

E6° 55' 37"

from my sat nav while there

john


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

We ended up using a vet on Keith Chesterfields list, and we're very pleased we did. €8 for two large dogs!!!!!!!!!!!! Admittedly we supplied and admistered the Drontal, but a very good deal as far as I'm concerned. Good english spoken, and as the notes say, very near the daytime MH park in Bernkastel-Kues. 

Christian Marks.
14 Saarallee
Bernkastel-Kues
Tel - 06531-915246 8O 

Malcolm


----------

